# Does fish know the price tags of your lures ?



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought $50 lures are very expensive a few years ago.
but some don't mind buying $150 lure nowadays if they are told those lures can get hit while others don't work.
Even I sell lures, I have to scratch my head. 

While I fished in Florida, I had chances to get two totally different lures.
Tactical Angler's Sub Darter by Crazy Al and the other is Strategic Angler's custom lures by Merv.

Crazy Al's Sub Darter is proven to be deadly for tarpon and red drum in Florida while Merv's stickbait become very popular for tuna
and GT last couple of years.

As you might know, very few fishermen fish harder than Crazy Al does from the shore and his lures should work as they are products of his vast experience for many years. The retail price of Sub Darter is $18.

Meanwhile, the retail prices of Merv'Strategic Angler's custom lures are from $50 - $90.
However, I feel Merv's custom lures deserve such high prices after I met him and saw how he makes those custom lures one by one with
his hands.

I am confused 

Crazy Al's sub Darter
[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/Product%202/IMG_4116_zpsa6cdbd9c.jpg]

Merv's custom lures
[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/Product%202/IMG_4117_zpsf5720856.jpg]

[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/Product%202/IMG_4115_zps17dc294a.jpg]


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

That sub darter looks pretty cool. Might just have to look into those.


----------

